# Air freshener one safe for rats.



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I know I have asked this before, I can't find the thread. 
I hope this is where this goes if not moderators feel free to move it.

I am looking for something I can use to make the air in my room smell fresher. 

Sense I have to keep more door closed because of other animals it gets stuffy in here and I can't open my window because of cold weather.

I know I can get a spray from petsmart called natures miracle, does any one use that? How well does it work?

Also someone had suggest a defusser I believe that's what it is called. What kind would be good? And should it be scent free or can it be scented?

Also what ever you use that is safe for your rats and makes the area smell nice. Can you put a picture of it or tell me what it is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I use reed diffusers, which is just oil and sticks. Not too helpful, to be honest. Look like http://www.khalldesigns.com/wp-content/uploads/wpsc/product_images/lavender-diffuser-2.jpg

I also use odor eaters which are fantastic and can be bought at the dollar store (look like http://i.ebayimg.com/t/ODOR-ELIMINATOR-GEL-Super-Odor-Eliminator-Lavender-Fresh-Linen-Scent-/00/s/NjMzWDU3MA==/z/mPMAAOxy7S5SCPrT/$(KGrHqF,!oEFIIJuvJ0yBSCPrSOfiw~~60_35.JPG). 

I use bowls of baking soda, and baking soda mixed with lavender sprinkled on my carpet and vacuumed up.

I have nature's miracle cleaning products which help easily deep clean the cage in minutes - a spray, and wipes. If I forgot to buy that, vinegar and hot water work too. I use ferret descenting spray to spruce up the cage scent if it needs to be cleaned.

My only thing is try to pick good scents, as I found rose interacted with urine to make the smell MORE offensive.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

The link isn't working but the oder eatters your talking about the gel bead things, that are in a clear container with a screw on lid that has holes in the top?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Or the gel thing that twists open? What scents would you say is safest and easiest on the rats respiratory system? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, though they have nice ones that come in balls that float in gel that i use now. I also use the gel thing that twists open, but it more absorbs odors than puts out one. 

If a scent is too much for you, or a bit strong avoid it. Avoid most sprays for that same reason. I use lavender because it is relaxing and I enjoy it. I have also used the stereotypical "sea breeze" or "spring breeze" stuff.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks  I guess a trip to the dollar store is in order for some pet things  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 25, 2013)

What about Pure Ayre, is that safe around rats? I know people use it around other small pets like sugar gliders? This stuff: http://pureayre.com/

It can also help to put out a bowl of baking soda, or apple cider vinegar to absorb odors from the air.

I wonder if a natural potpourri would be ok around rats? It's where you simmer a pot of water with things like apple slices, vanilla, cinnamon sticks, etc... It doesn't use essential oils or fragrances like "real" potpourri, so it is not that strong, just natural things like fruit and spices.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not about being natural or chemical, its about the scent. Think about when too strong of scent makes you sneeze; it's the same for rats but they are extremely sensitive so even light scents can do it -- that's why you cannot burn candles.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 25, 2013)

I know, I just mentioned it was natural because it is a lot less of a strong fragrance than "real" potpourri-- when you simmer natural foods such as cinnamon sticks, apple slices etc it does not make a really strong scent, it's just like the type of scent you get when you are cooking food. Not like real potpourri which uses fragrance oils or essential oils that are concentrated and much stronger.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I find both really strong, I guess it depends on what your using in it. I find cinnamon a strong scent. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

